# Look into my EYES



## Jeffrey Eastman (Jan 2, 2020)

This thing won't stop looking at me.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 2, 2020)

Oh my

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 2, 2020)

What are we hoping to trade for?


----------



## Jeffrey Eastman (Jan 2, 2020)

Right now I am just selling a few cuts. This one will be auctioned later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 2, 2020)

That’s a beauty!!


----------



## Jeffrey Eastman (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks Troy.


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 2, 2020)

Really neat looking block of wood, but what is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 2, 2020)

Very cool


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2020)

Alluring, for sure! What a gorgeous piece! Chuck


----------



## Maverick (Jan 2, 2020)

If this was a vote... we could say the eyes have it!


----------



## Jeffrey Eastman (Jan 2, 2020)

This is a piece of Catalpa Burl.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 2, 2020)

My girlfriend is drooling!


----------



## CWS (Jan 2, 2020)

Spinartist said:


> My girlfriend is drooling!


Why?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 2, 2020)

Spinartist said:


> My girlfriend is drooling!



Watching another Roc movie? It gets worse. Soon your skin will somehow match the recliner or couch and she won't even see you and blurt random things out during the movie you wish she was saying about you. Yep, damn D. Johnson..!..?..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 3, 2020)

CWS said:


> Why?




She turns wood too & loves burls.


----------



## Jeffrey Eastman (Jan 3, 2020)

Spinartist said:


> She turns wood too & loves burls.


I'm not trying to sell it in this thread, but... you could buy it for her. Just sayin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 3, 2020)

I gotta say this Catalpa is eye candy. What a handsome pen that would make


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 4, 2020)

Patrude said:


> I gotta say this Catalpa is eye candy. What a handsome pen that would make



I agree Rich, would make a wonderful reference sample for the wood collection too. Can't say that I've ever even seen a burl on Catalpa.


----------



## Jeffrey Eastman (Jan 4, 2020)

Patrude said:


> I gotta say this Catalpa is eye candy. What a handsome pen that would make


Thanks Rich. It looks very nice finished. Stabilized and finished looks incredible as well.


----------



## Jeffrey Eastman (Jan 4, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> I agree Rich, would make a wonderful reference sample for the wood collection too. Can't say that I've ever even seen a burl on Catalpa.


Most guys I talk with say they have never seen it. I wouldn't think too many folks have a piece in their collection either. Is there a specific size people would want for a reference sample?


----------



## Jeffrey Eastman (Jan 4, 2020)

This is a piece that was stabilized in CJ then cut into pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 4, 2020)

Jeffrey Eastman said:


> Most guys I talk with say they have never seen it. I wouldn't think too many folks have a piece in their collection either. Is there a specific size people would want for a reference sample?



My samples follow IWCS (International Wood Collectors Society) size, 6" long, 3" wide by 1/2" thick. The wood tech programs are dying, not sure if there would be a market for you.


----------



## Jeffrey Eastman (Jan 5, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> My samples follow IWCS (International Wood Collectors Society) size, 6" long, 3" wide by 1/2" thick. The wood tech programs are dying, not sure if there were be a market for you.


Thanks Mark. I'll still look into it.


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2020)

Since you're not selling it I moved the thread here.


----------



## Jeffrey Eastman (Jan 6, 2020)

Tony said:


> Since you're not selling it I moved the thread here.


Thanks Tony. I thought I had posted to General Discussion. If I did not, I apologize.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

